# Honest Kitchen



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I finally found another brand of food that does not give him diarrhea. I had tried the following: Acana, Orijen (both Champion), Fromm, Nature's Instinct, and they all had issues one way or another due to Lucky's sensitive tummy. I liked the quality of Champion food but Lucky's stomach didn't. Fromm and Nature's Instinct did not produce the nice tooth, coat, and results I've seen in Champion foods. 

I've ordered some Honest Kitchen Chicken Recipe and it has worked very well for him. He doesn't have diarrhea and his teeth are looking slightly better. I am hoping to have good results with his coat as well. He definitely is a picky eater but he seems to love this new food. I also like the fact it comes in a smaller package because it is freeze dried. 

Thank you, Caddy, for the recommendation on Honest Kitchen and Skylar in pointing out low fat and low protein seems to be the key.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so glad this is working out for you. I want to try Honest Kitchen too - on their website they say their products are for sale at our food coop - I went last night and they don't have any. I guess I'll have to buy on line to try it. Did you buy it online or in a store?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I purchase mine from amazon but I do get my Acana Regionals at our local store. Amazon has smaller sizes you can try at a pretty good price. I was surprised by how much food comes from such a tiny bag after you add water.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> I purchase mine from amazon but I do get my Acana Regionals at our local store. Amazon has smaller sizes you can try at a pretty good price. I was surprised by how much food comes from such a tiny bag after you add water.


Good, I think I'll do the same.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Good news! Yay!

ETA - watching a few videos of mixing it up and it sure looks delicious!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

At $86 for the grain free chicken that makes 40lbs, this is substantially cheaper than acana regional ($79) or orijen regional ($86) for about 25lbs. The ingredients seem to be very wholesome and good. My husband asked me if this is worse for their teeth in the long run because it is wet food rather than kibbles. It looks like doggy oatmeal. I don't really have the answer to this. All I know is the ingredients are amazing. Lucky loves this food and his GI tract can handle it well. So can anyone answer the question on raw food and the long term effect on their teeth?


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Like Lucky, as you know Shae's been struggling with diarrhea too. She's doing well on Fromm digestively, so am hesitant to switch, but I have noticed a bit of plaque forming the past two weeks. Will give it a bit more time, but might have to consider something to help with that. Given similar reactions to food, it is good to hear that this has worked for you. May or may not work for Shae, but definitely something to keep in the back of my head.

Amazon.ca prices the Grain Free Chicken 10lb=40lb at C$149 (which is about $US115), so that would price it as way more expensive for me compared to Champion or Fromm. Perhaps the pet store would be cheaper.

How much does Lucky weigh/how much are you feeding him on this?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

galofpink said:


> Like Lucky, as you know Shae's been struggling with diarrhea too. She's doing well on Fromm digestively, so am hesitant to switch, but I have noticed a bit of plaque forming the past two weeks. Will give it a bit more time, but might have to consider something to help with that. Given similar reactions to food, it is good to hear that this has worked for you. May or may not work for Shae, but definitely something to keep in the back of my head.
> 
> Amazon.ca prices the Grain Free Chicken 10lb=40lb at C$149 (which is about $US115), so that would price it as way more expensive for me compared to Champion or Fromm. Perhaps the pet store would be cheaper.
> 
> How much does Lucky weigh/how much are you feeding him on this?


Wow, that is really expensive in Canada. Lucky weighs 52lbs and we feed him about 2 cups a day. The plaque issue was one of the reasons we quit Fromm, which was one of the few foods that did not give him diarrhea. Maybe you can check with local pet food stores to see if they offer it cheaper. For the Honest Kitchen prices on Amazon, is it distributed by Amazon or a 3rd party? I wonder if they mark up the cost due to logistics.


edit: I forgot that I don't pay $86 anymore for Orijen but $96. The cost has gone up since I had last purchased Orijen. I also keep seeing reviews that the ingredient is not as good because it is less calorie dense. I wonder if they changed things since they moved to Kentucky due to sourcing issues.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

We are feeding Shae 2.5 cups or 987 kcal of the Fromm. She's still growing and is really busy though she's only 31 lbs. That will change. It's from a third party, so you are likely right and I suspect the same. Looks like the equivalent calories of THK GF chicken would be 2.21 cups dry.

I'll have to check exact $ at the small pet store I go to next time I am in, but I'm sure the Orijen wasn't approaching $100. The THK food would have to be bought at another store in the city, which isn't too far away from where I work.

As far as calorie density - from what I'm seeing THK GF chicken dry and Orijen LBP are 446kcal/cup. 

Yah, Kentucky may have changed things....


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Honest Kitchen is not hard to contact. They're a sponsor of this forum.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been using HK for about 7 months now and really like it. I go through Chewy.com and do the auto ship. ( Sorry I know they don't ship to Canada ) I believe the GF chicken is around $82 for the 10 lb box if you choose the auto ship option. However, I have been buying the Kindly base mix for $55 and cooking the meat to go in ( or you can add raw). Dewey really loves this food but has never had any food sensitivities to anything. 
I will admit though that for breakfast they still eat a little kibble with canned, refrigerated, or frozen toppers. They have to go to the kennel when we are out of town or occasionally I am not organized and run out of the meat to add so I keep them used to a little kibble. For Dewey 58 lbs and Rex 90 lbs the 10 lb box of base mix will last me one month if they eat it each night. I'm not sure if this is better for their teeth or not. We do bullysticks, brushless toothpaste chewys, raw chicken/turkey necks, etc but we may just have to go in for a dental soon.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Flynn has been eating Honest Kitchen since we brought him home at 9 weeks and he loves it. We often feed it frozen in kongs since he's prone to gulping his food. I also keep a bag of Fromm's kibble on hand for training/snacks or sometimes I mix it into his meals.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad you are giving Honest kitchen a try Snow, hope it works for you. It is crazy expensive here compared to what you can purchase it for, but it's easy and handy to have on hand. I don't think there's anything worse for teeth than kibble, and I use to give it to them at breakfast for the same reason as stormeek. I now give them the honest kitchen "complete and balanced meal" at breakfast and add fresh fruit to it, their teeth are much better on this and it's relatively easy. I feed them 3 times a day, so for the other two meals they get home cooked meat and the HK base mix. I'll also add in rice, pasta or cooked veggies some days expending on what I have.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

The teeth thing is really good to hear. It kinda freaked me out how they developed plaque before age 1. Lucky is nuts for this food. He literally does a happy dance when he gets his dinner. It is funny to see! I am thinking of switching all four dogs to this because it makes so much food and it comes to my front door. I appreciate not lugging around a giant bag of dog food. I usually have a nerdy hand cart that I bring to our small pet store. LOL I usually buy two bags of Acana at a time. I like how the Honest Kitchen comes in cute little boxes. It makes it easy to grab. 
I know Champion food does a reward program where the 13th bag is free. Does the Honest Kitchen have a reward program like this?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've just ordered my second box and this time I've ordered the largest size. It has been many weeks and I've already gone through a medium box of the Honest Kitchen Chicken for Lucky. His coat is definitely looking a lot better. His coat is less greasy on the HK than Fromm. I've experienced greasy coat before with my previous dog Sahara. She had it while she was on regular Wellness GF dog food. It was for this reason, I was not a fan of Diamond foods including Wellness Core.


----------

